# Two S.P. 2-8-0's better than one,pics



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

My two kitbashed Aristo 2-8-0's are done except for weathering. Yesterday I had a friend over to do a little running. Doubleheaded with 25 cars, helper service and two trains. These pictures are a little different than those in my first post of 2803. Both locos now have the class lights raised similiar to S.P. and the rather dim incandescent lamps changed to 1.6mm white leds. You can really tell the difference when compared to the yelo-glo led headlight. In the first photos I tried to get some smoke shots. Both locos have TAS chuffing smoke. Its hard to get a photo just as it chuffs but a couple are not to bad. The turned wheels have so far worked like a dream. Both locos run very very smooth and can slow speed switch with the best of my diesels. I sure hope Aristo follows through with their promise of redesigned wheels. Anyway,here are a few photos. 






































Doubleheaded. Twenty five mixed freight cars and caboose





























In the following photo it has reached the summit of a long 2% grade. Not quite enough cars to loop over itself. My Airwire transmitter was set on cruise control and the throttle was not touched the whole way up the grade. They pulled the cars fine but I think that 25 is about the limit on this grade. How many they would pull on level track is as yet unknown.











Here are a couple with the same twenty five cars on the same grade only this time with helper service. The locos were in a consist so the transmitter was running both locos. You can see the tender marker lights in the first photo.






























Joe Freer switching cars at Marysville while a through freight passes. 










Last one.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful pictures Paul! They all look so realistic. It looks like you have a couple of "workhorses" now. I'm happy to hear that the Airwire cruise contol worked so well on the grade.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great Paul! 

I'm leaving my number boards where they were, but adding 2 leds inside to light the number boards and a golden white led for the headlight, will post when done. Where did you get your number board housings? 

On the wheels, I'm afraid it's not great news, have been in direct contact with Scott, and asking about the promised updates to the stainless wheels on the motor blocks (that may happen in December with the next dash 9's), and the new steam loco wheels. 

No answer back on the steam loco wheels, although it was promised as top priority to several people besides myself. 

I suspect nothing will happen on the steamer wheels until the next run of a steamer. Lewis posted on his forum (I will translate from the marketing spin)... It's real expensive to change the cast wheels, and we need to check them thorougly, and we have no clue on what standard we will use, etc. 

Sigh... I'm going to turn mine and hope for good enough conduction from the junk metal they are cast from. I may have to augment the tender pickups to make up for the loco. 

On the other hand, both you and I know for sure how to solve the problem... 

Greg


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice shots Paul. You always do such nice work and you layout always look great.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW. Those are a great looking pair. 

And they definitely have that Southern Pacific look. You nailed the major spotting features of an SP steam loco on these. Great job Paul


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, those look great! Definitely have the classic "SP" look.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

A ditto on the kudo's, Paul. The images are super.









They are sure 2 great looking locomotives and it's wonderful to see how well they work together!!!!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
Just wish I could have brought them to Martys. That would have been fun.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

They would have looked great with a coal drag of Marty's hoppers..









A bit unwieldy to have them shipped though....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
Same problem as Martys with the SWGRS. We thought about driving but decided to fly.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

As always, nicely done, Paul. 

Did you include additional weight in the boiler section to help improve pulling ability? 

-Ted


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Just beautiful Paul. Almost brings tears to my eyes...too busy to play trains at all at this point in my life and when I get back to it I want to be doing exactly what you are as I'm an SP fan as well. I'll save these images as inspiration for a later date. Great job!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted,
There is some additional weight but not intentional. I added some lead in the top of the boiler to act as a heat sink for a voltage regulator on the smoke units. The original locos weighed 8lbs 10oz. They now weight about 9lbs. 6oz. So not much added weight. I'm really not a believer in real heavy locos. I will add another loco to a consist if more power is needed.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I am curious, that is not the standard tender that came in the box, is it? Mine don't look anything like that. 
Paul


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,
The tenders are kitbashes starting with the Aristo long vanderbilt tender. All the electronics are now in the locomotives. The tenders are really nothing more than a battery car, on/off switch and fuse. I sold one of the stock tenders and the other one is now listed in the MLS classifieds.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,
Forgot to mention that I put ballbearing wheelsets on the tenders to minimize any drag since they do carry the batteries. It probably helps some with pulling power on curves.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice Paul. I like the touch with working markers on the tender for the pusher.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That is very impressive Paul. They really turned out great. All I did was make my undecorated engine Rio Grande. By the way, did you put sound in them? and if so what board did you use.
Paul


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,
They have Phoenix P8's in them, Airwire G2 decoder and TCS FL4 function decoder to drive the classification lights and tender marker lamps. Batteries are 14.4v NIMH.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

great job,,, on the layout too.


----------

